# ~~~> important advice needed



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I will be in Mexico City Saturday Feb 13th. I am meeting someone at Benito Juárez International Airport (Mexico City International Airport) I was wondering if anyone knew of a good location to meet someone inside of the airport. I will arrive at terminal #1. Thanks


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Silence820 said:


> I will be in Mexico City Saturday Feb 13th. I am meeting someone at Benito Juárez International Airport (Mexico City International Airport) I was wondering if anyone knew of a good location to meet someone inside of the airport. I will arrive at terminal #1. Thanks


I'd just meet the person coming right out of customs. If I remember correctly. When you come out of customs there is a small restaurant/bar (can't remember name) just to the right of the customs area).


----------

